
Apple overhaules the home button to rely on Apple’s taptic engine - btimil
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/07/apple-iphone-7-live-blog-september/
======
chris_7
I have an "analog" personal laptop and a "force touch" work laptop. The analog
one is _so much better_. I understand that they need to do this for
waterproofing, but the real button just feels so much clickier.

~~~
keymone
I have analog personal laptop and force touch work laptop. Force touch is _so
much better_. The click feels natural and works and feels identical on whole
touchpad surface. Definitely a huge leap in right direction.

